# Offset Detailing: 1959 Volkswagen Beetle with 12k on the clock!!!



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

*Offset Detailing Essex: 1959 Volkswagen Beetle with 12k on the clock!!!*



*Check us out on Facebook * 

*Hello, my name is Daryl and I run Offset Detailing, a car detailing service based just outside of Rayleigh, Essex. I have won many awards throughout the years with my own cars in the VW show scene and thoroughly enjoy all aspects of the automotive world as well as motorsport and classic vehicles.

At Offset Detailing, our services range from full paint correction, paint enhancement, new car details, show car/concourse preparation to a simple full wash and sealant.

Wheel refurbishment is also available on site.

We are also mobile within the Essex, London, Kent and Surrey areas.

Offset Detailing offer highly professional service with car detailing options for all budgets.

You can check my website * *here*.

Here we have a totally original 1959 Volkswagen Beetle with a whopping 30bhp aircooled motor and under 12,000 miles on the clock from new!!! I was asked by the owner to keep this in storage at my home and stayed locked up under a nice indoor cover.

Instructions were to carry out an enhancement detail, cleaning up as much of the Beetle as possible. When looking through please bear in mind that the car is 55 years old. This was quite an obstacle while machining the paintwork - rust spots, rough as sandpaper paint and blemishes here, there all around the car. Infact I liked the way it wasn't perfect on the outside, it added more character to it I think. The job wasn't for full perfection, more to get the Bug looking a lot sharper and a well deserved tidy up with durable protection.

Products used for this detail were Auto Finesse, Chemical Guys Sonax and Rupes.

Clayed with Auto Finesse clay bar.
Correction with Rupes polishes via Rupes Bigfoot with Rupes pads.
Paintwork was finished with Auto Finesse Tough Coat with their Illusion wax on top. 
Glass cleaned with Auto Finesse Crystal, protected with Auto Finesse Tough Coat.
Wheels sealed with Sonax NPT.
Tyres dressed with Meguiars Endurance gel.
Original vinyl seats cleaned with Auto Finesse Hide, then treated with Gliptone.
Fully vacuumed throughout, with all rubber mats dressed.
All plastic trim work treated with Auto Finesse Revive.

This was a great iconic car with a lot of history. It was literally like stepping back into the past and that great little aircooled whistle when in motion.

First up was a very delicate wash down with Chemical Guys Wash and Clear, with Microfibre Madness mitts and the usual two bucket method with a gentle rinse off with an open hose, no jet wash was used.

Clay bar doing it's job!


The engine bay had 55 years of gunk in there - this was quite a process to get clean again. Auto Finesse Oblitarate was used with various brushes and various old towels. No water atall was used in here. Engine was fully covered to tackle the decklid.

Before.





And after.








After the bay was cleaned and dressed, next on the hit list was the original interior. Here's some before and afters.

















Rubbers revived!





Tyres dressed and wheels sealed.


Then finally the Beetle was moved back into the garage for the paintwork to be dealt with. Shots of the process are below as well as final shots of the Beetle outside.



















































And all covered ready for collection!



Thanks for reading.


----------



## Wmffra (Oct 30, 2005)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## cfherd (Jan 14, 2010)

This is a really cool detail in that it looks great but it's the originality that is the best part.


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Bloody hell fire!! What a job!! That 55 year old paint came up really well!


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Very Nice!


----------



## brobbo (Oct 19, 2007)

must be worth a small fortune?


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work:thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks superb! What I like about this is that the general appearance has been massively improved, but the patina of the car has been respected and left to show the true age and condition of it.

Great job!


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

brobbo said:


> must be worth a small fortune?


Yep I should think it's worth a few bob!


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Nice!

front end needs lowering though


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Forsh said:


> Nice!
> 
> front end needs lowering though


Considering that everything is 100% original I'd recommend leaving that well alone 

Although putting it on air would be pretty cool!


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

yeh! and a great big twin carb'ed motor!

joking aside (or am I? ) it looks like a great 'sympathetic' detailing job with just enough patina left intact to keep it's charm


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Forsh said:


> yeh! and a great big twin carb'ed motor!
> 
> joking aside (or am I? ) it looks like a great 'sympathetic' detailing job with just enough patina left intact to keep it's charm


I must admit the time I was working on it I was thinking, keep the paint and trim original, air ride, chrome Fuchs, hidden modern stereo, big motor out back haha!


----------



## jon.b (Dec 6, 2009)

Really interesting seeing this as I've got a 1960 beetle, all original with 24,000 miles. I'm encouraged to see very similar wear patterns to the paint and interior as this stunning car.


----------



## Markg2013 (Jan 24, 2013)

Hitler would be proud.


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Markg2013 said:


> Hitler would be proud.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

A great job done.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

jon.b said:


> Really interesting seeing this as I've got a 1960 beetle, all original with 24,000 miles. I'm encouraged to see very similar wear patterns to the paint and interior as this stunning car.


I'd be interested to see your 60' Bug Jon! Big fan of the aircooled's.


----------



## jon.b (Dec 6, 2009)

No problem, I'll drop you an email if you like. Cheers. Jon


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Ok great thanks.


----------



## jammytask (Sep 15, 2008)

Superb car, superb work.


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

Beautifully sympathetic detail on an old skool original - great work!


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Thanks alot!


----------



## waxtrucker (Mar 21, 2014)

Nice


----------



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

Top job :thumb:


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Cheers guys!


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Was bit of a mess really, considering the milage... However, it looks great now!


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

20vKarlos said:


> Was bit of a mess really, considering the milage...


:lol: it's a '59 as in 1959 not a 59 plate!


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

20vKarlos said:


> Was bit of a mess really, considering the milage... However, it looks great now!


Bearing in mind that the car is 55 years old I didn't think it was too bad hahaha!:thumb:


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Massive improvement :thumb:


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Cheers man


----------



## zamo74 (Aug 27, 2013)

very impressive


----------



## kev1609 (Sep 19, 2011)

Loving the fact it isnt 100% showroom, a usable classic, what a credit


----------



## DubImage (Oct 5, 2014)

This is great! Weldone


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

^ Cheers Dub!


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Here's a walk round and inside look of the Beetle via the Facebook page.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=767282829960078


----------

